# Canyon Preview 2006: Nerve XC



## Staabi (25. November 2005)

Hallo,

Wir präsentieren Euch hier die Spezifikationen der 2006er Modelle als Vorab-Information. Die Canyon Kataloge 2006 werden ca. ab Mitte Dezember zum Download bereit stehen. Der Verkaufsstart folgt direkt anschließend. Informationen zur Lieferzeit und Verfügbarkeit ebenfalls zum Verkaufsstart.

Preview XC Serie 2006:

	Nerve XC9
*Rahmen*	    Nerve XC Race,  New Fact 8 Race Chassis, 7005 Series Aluminium,  Opti-Size Alloy Tubeset. Design by Lutz Scheffer
*Gabel*	    FOX FRLT 100
*Dämpfer	*    Rock Shox MC 3.3
*Steuersatz*  Integrated Headset
*Schaltwerk* SRAM X.0
*Umwerfer* Shimano Deore XT
*Schaltgriffe* SRAM X.0 Trigger
*Bremsgriffe* Avid Juicy Carbon
*Bremsen* Avid Juicy Carbon 185/160
*Naben* DT Swiss 240S
*Zahnkranz* Shimano Deore XT 11-34
*Felgen* DT Swiss 4.1d
*Reifen* Schwalbe Nobby Nic
*Kurbeln* Shimano XTR
*Kettenblätter* 44/32/22
*Innenlager* Shimano XTR
*Vorbau* Syntace F99
*Lenker* Syntace Vector Carbon
*Sattel*	 Selle Italia SLK
*Sattelstütze * Thomson Elite
*Pedale*	Auslieferung ohne
*Preis*	2.649,00 
*Farbe*         Black Anodized

	Nerve XC8
*Rahmen*	   Nerve XC Race,  New Fact 8 Race Chassis, 7005 Series Aluminium,  Opti-Size Alloy Tubeset. Design by Lutz Scheffer
*Gabel*	   FOX FRLT 100
*Dämpfer*	   Rock Shox MC 3.3
*Steuersatz*  Integrated Headset
*Schaltwerk* SRAM X.0
*Umwerfer* Shimano Deore XT
*Schaltgriffe* SRAM X.9 Trigger
*Bremsgriffe* Avid Juicy Carbon
*Bremsen * Avid Juicy Carbon 185/160
*Naben* DT Swiss 240S
*Zahnkranz* Shimano Deore XT 11-34
*Felgen* DT Swiss 4.1d
*Reifen* Schwalbe Nobby Nic
*Kurbeln* Shimano Deore XT
*Kettenblätter* 44/32/22
*Innenlager* Shimano Deore XT
*Vorbau* Syntace F139
*Lenker*	  Easton EA70 Riser
*Sattel*	  Selle Italia SLK
*Sattelstütze* Thomson Elite
*Pedale*	Auslieferung ohne
*Preis*	 2.249,00  
*Farbe*         Black Anodized

	Nerve XC7
*Rahmen*	   Nerve XC Race,  New Fact 8 Race Chassis, 7005 Series Aluminium,  Opti-Size Alloy Tubeset. Design by Lutz Scheffer
*Gabel*	   FOX FRLT 100
*Dämpfer*	   Rock Shox MC 3.3
*Steuersatz* Integrated Headset
*Schaltwerk* SRAM X.0
*Umwerfer	* Shimano Deore XT
*Schaltgriffe* SRAM X.9 Trigger
*Bremsgriffe* Avid Juicy 7
*Bremsen* Avid Juicy 7 185/160
*Naben*	   Sun Ringlé Dirty Flea
*Zahnkranz* Shimano Deore XT 11-34
*Felgen*	   Sun Disc DS2-XC
*Reifen* Schwalbe Nobby Nic
*Kurbeln* Shimano Deore XT
*Kettenblätter* 44/32/22
*Innenlager* Shimano Deore XT
*Vorbau* Syntace F139
*Lenker*	   Easton EA70 Riser
*Sattel*	   Selle Italia Filante Kevlar XC
*Sattelstütze* Thomson Elite
*Pedale*	   Auslieferung ohne
*Preis*	 1.899,00  
*Farbe*         Black Anodized

	Nerve XC6
*Rahmen*	  Nerve XC Race,  New Fact 8 Race Chassis, 7005 Series Aluminium,  Opti-Size Alloy Tubeset. Design by Lutz Scheffer
*Gabel*	  FOX FRLT 100
*Dämpfer*	  Rock Shox MC 3.3
*Steuersatz* Integrated Headset
*Schaltwerk* SRAM X.9
*Umwerfer	* Shimano Deore XT
*Schaltgriffe* SRAM X.9 Trigger
*Bremsgriffe * Avid Juicy 7
*Bremsen* Avid Juicy 7 185/160
*Naben*	   Sun Ringlé Dirty Flea
*Zahnkranz* Shimano Deore 11-34
*Felgen*	   Sun Disc DS2-XC
*Reifen* Schwalbe Nobby Nic
*Kurbeln* Shimano Deore LX M580, Hollowtech II
*Kettenblätter* 44/32/22
*Innenlager* Shimano Deore LX
*Vorbau* Syntace F139
*Lenker*	   Iridium Ultralight Riserbar
*Sattel*	   Selle Italia Filante Kevlar XC
*Sattelstütze* Thomson Elite
*Pedale*	   Auslieferung ohne
*Preis*	  1.699,00  
*Farbe*           Nickel Grey

	Nerve XC5
*Rahmen*	  Nerve XC Race,  New Fact 8 Race Chassis, 7005 Series Aluminium,  Opti-Size Alloy Tubeset. Design by Lutz Scheffer
*Gabel* RockShox Reba Race
*Dämpfer*	  Rock Shox MC 3.3
*Steuersatz* Integrated Headset
*Schaltwerk* Shimano Deore XT
*Umwerfer	* Shimano Deore XT
*Schaltgriffe* Shimano Deore   
*Bremsgriffe * Avid Juicy 7
*Bremsen * Avid Juicy 7 185/160
*Naben* Shimano Deore
*Zahnkranz* Shimano Deore 11-34
*Felgen*	  Iridium Comp Disc
*Reifen* Schwalbe Nobby Nic
*Kurbeln* Shimano Deore LX 2004 Octalink, Hollowtech
*Kettenblätter* 44/32/22
*Innenlager* Shimano Deore LX
*Vorbau* Syntace F139
*Lenker*	  Iridium Ultralight Riserbar
*Sattel*	  Selle Italia Filante Kevlar XC
*Sattelstütze* Thomson Elite
*Pedale*	  Auslieferung ohne
*Preis*	  1.499,00  
*Farbe*           Black Metallic

	Nerve XC4
*Rahmen*	   Nerve XC Race,  New Fact 8 Race Chassis, 7005 Series Aluminium,  Opti-Size Alloy Tubeset. Design by Lutz Scheffer
*Gabel*	   Answer Manitou Black Super 90-120
*Dämpfer	*   Answer Manitou Swinger SPV 3-way
*Steuersatz*  Integrated Headset
*Schaltwerk* Shimano Deore XT
*Umwerfer* Shimano Deore XT
*Schaltgriffe* Shimano Deore   
*Bremsgriffe* Magura Julie
*Bremsen* Magura Julie 180/160
*Naben* Shimano Deore
*Zahnkranz * Shimano Deore 11-34
*Felgen*	   Iridium Comp Disc
*Reifen* Schwalbe Nobby Nic
*Kurbeln* Shimano Deore
*Kettenblätter* 44/32/22
*Innenlager* Shimano Deore LX
*Vorbau*	   Iridium
*Lenker*	   Iridium Ultralight Riserbar
*Sattel*	   Selle Italia Nitrox
*Sattelstütze* Iridium Ultimate
*Pedale*	   Auslieferung ohne
*Preis*	   1.249,00  
*Farbe*            Brillant Blue/Metallic Black

	Nerve XC3
*Rahmen*	  Nerve XC Race,  New Fact 8 Race Chassis, 7005 Series Aluminium,  Opti-Size Alloy Tubeset. Design by Lutz Scheffer
*Gabel*	  Answer Manitou Black Elite
*Dämpfer*	  Answer Manitou Radium R
*Steuersatz* Integrated Headset
*Schaltwerk* Shimano Deore XT
*Umwerfer* Shimano Deore   
*Schaltgriffe* Shimano Deore   
*Bremsgriffe* Magura Julie
*Bremsen* Magura Julie 180/160
*Naben* Shimano Deore
*Zahnkranz* Shimano Deore 11-34
*Felgen*	   Iridium Comp Disc
*Reifen* Schwalbe Big Jim 2,25" Drahtreifen
*Kurbeln* Shimano Deore
*Kettenblätter* 44/32/22
*Innenlager* Shimano Deore LX
*Vorbau*	   Iridium
*Lenker*	   Iridium Ultralight Riserbar
*Sattel*	   Selle Italia Nitrox
*Sattelstütze* Iridium Ultimate
*Pedale*	   Auslieferung ohne
*Preis*	   1.049,00 
*Farbe*            Metallic Red/Metallic Black

Irrtümer, Änderungen und Dreckfuhler vorbehalten.


----------



## anturner (25. November 2005)

Hallo Staabi

Wie sieht es aus mit den Torques und den Rennraedern mit F10 Carbon. Habt Ihr die Specs da schon?
Hab ja schon ein RR bestellt will aber nun mal an den Details feilen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staabi (25. November 2005)

Geduld, Geduld . Kommt heute noch.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Wuudi (25. November 2005)

Mach dir nicht die Arbeit mit dem Fettschreiben 

Uns interessiert eh nur der Text


----------



## Wakko (25. November 2005)

Ne, also mindestens genauso wichtig finde ich die Bilder, wegen der Farben....


----------



## boombastic (25. November 2005)

Das XC7 liest sich doch ganz gut. Haben wollen...


----------



## Oskar1974 (25. November 2005)

Und wie sind die Fraben für die jeweiligen XC's   ????


----------



## MIBO (25. November 2005)

Wakko schrieb:
			
		

> Ne, also mindestens genauso wichtig finde ich die Bilder, wegen der Farben....




genau....Farben finde ich auch sehr wichtig. Das Auge isst ja bekanntlich mit


----------



## Staabi (25. November 2005)

Farben nacheditiert

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## MIBO (25. November 2005)

Hmmmm... Dormant Red

dürfet ungefähr den Farbton 19 des folgendes Links treffen.
http://www.360sportstyle.com/shop/farbtafelglanz_579.pdf

So richtig vorstellen am Bike kann ich es mir allerdings "noch" nicht. Ab wann wird es denn die ersten Bilder geben?


----------



## Compagnon (25. November 2005)

Cool, daß Ihr auch Sun Räder verbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebot.rlp (25. November 2005)

Hallo,

da hört sich ja super an!! Werde mir das XC8 gönnen. 
Eine Frage Staabi. Wieso habt ihr die XC9-7 alle schwarz gemacht?

Ab wann kann man bestellen? 

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## rhön-canyon (25. November 2005)

hört sich ja alles gut an. da möchte man sich fast ärgern, 2005 zugeschlagen zu haben. ist aber nicht so, denn jeden morgen lacht mir ein schnuckeliges xc6 entgegen, dass leider nicht weiß, was schneewehen in dewr rhön bedeuten.
die größte freude ist, dass sram endlich den platz bekommt, den es verdient. dieses klacken, wenn die gänge einrasten, wahnsinn!
so ganz genau hab ich die specs nicht studiert.
aber dualcontrol macht sich doch rar, oder?


----------



## HalliHallo (25. November 2005)

Mann, okay ICH nehm das XC 3 oder 4, eher XC3! Das werd ich dann schoen aufbauen mit Reba Team, Fox und Sram X.9. oder X.O.!!!

Ja gut frage, wann koennen wir bestellen?
Kann man schon resavieren? Wenn ja dann ein XC 3 bitte  !!
Aber andereseits kann es bei mir ruhig ein wenig mit dem beliefern dauern, solange es im Juni da ist, denn dann komm ich von meinem Austauschjahr zurueck, aber trotzdem, um so frueher um so besser!!!

MfG.: Andre


----------



## Mosz (25. November 2005)

will au n XC3!!!!!!!!!!!!!
bin shcopn heiß auf die neue saison! 
wo kann ich n build von meim bike sehen?


----------



## MTBride (26. November 2005)

Hallo Staabi,

danke für die Info´s und Glückwunsch zum Testsieg im bike-Magazin. Als Marathon Fahrer findet ich es allerdings sehr schade, dass ihr das bike im Vergleich zu 2005 um sage und schreibe 0,5 kg schwerer gemacht habt!!!! Das RC 9 ist aufgrund der zu geringen Federwege leider auch keine Alternative! Welche Strategie / Überlegung steckt hinter dieser Entscheidung?

Meine Fragen zum XC 9:

1. Warum ist im Vergleich zum Testrad im Magazin bike die syntace P6 Stütze nicht in der Serie? Kann diese bestellt werden?
2. Kann alternativ auch der leichtere Fox RP3 Dämpfer bestellt werden? Wie groß ist der Gewichtsunterschied zu MC3.3?
3. Warum seid ihr bei den Bremsen auf Post Mount umgestiegen?
4. Kann auch der Syntace Durafilte Cabron bestellt werden?
5. Gibt es die Möglichkeit die Matra mit der 180er Scheibe vorne zu bekommen?
6. Kann auch der Sattel SLR XC bestellt werden?

Kurz um welche Möglichkeiten gibt es seitens canyon (im Falle einer Bestellung) das bike wieder Marathon tauglich abzuspecken? Für Angaben zu den Gewichtstunterscheiden wäre ich natürlich auch dankbar.

Viele Grüße aus dem Black Forest 

Marcus


----------



## stlei (26. November 2005)

hey marcus,

hast glaube ich den falschen threat erwischt.

try this: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=195351

CU

stlei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBride (26. November 2005)

Hi stlei,

danke für den Hinweis. Meiner Meinung nach bin ich schon richtig, da es beim Marathon bei Nichtprofis (wie z. B. mir) durchaus auch auf einen gewissen Komfort (Federweg) ankommt. Die Redakteure von bike sind offensichtlich zum selben Ergebnis gekommen, wie in der Ausgabe 12/2005 auf Seite 23 zu lesen ist. Das XC wurde ab Seite 31 als der Marathonklasse zugehörig getestet.

Das RC ist von der Auslegung ein reines CC-bike.

Abgesehen davon kann ich es grundsätzlich nicht verstehen ein bike von einem Jahr zum nächsten schwerer zu machen ohne dabei die Lebensdauer o. ä. zu erhöhen. Der Fahrspaß nimmt mit steigendem Gewicht ja nicht gerade zu.

Viele Grüße

Marcus


----------



## Staabi (26. November 2005)

Hallo,

nunja, die Bremsen sind in der 185er Version erheblich standfester und bissiger, der etwas schwerere Reifen (Nobby Nic) hat deutlich mehr Grip, der Sattel komfortabler und der Dämpfer bietet mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten. Ich sehe da schon mehr Fahrspaß, zumal ich schon ein 2006er XC9 gefahren bin. Genau genommen steht zur Zeit eines in meinem Fahrradraum, das ich nur ungern wieder hergeben werde. Wir haben das Rad ja nicht einfach nur schwerer gemacht sondern die Austattung aus unseren Praxiserfahrungen und den Wünschen unserer Kunden entsprechend angepasst. Und wirklich schwer ist auch das 2006er XC9 nun nicht gerade . Ich stehe auf dem Standpunkt, das bei einem 100mm Bike, das als Allrounder für Touren genauso wie für Marathons oder auch Alpencross verwendet wird der Fahrspaß erste Priorität hat. Das Gewicht steht dann direkt danach an zweiter Stelle. 



> 1. Warum ist im Vergleich zum Testrad im Magazin bike die syntace P6 Stütze nicht in der Serie? Kann diese bestellt werden?



Die ist optional, aber Achtung, auch in der Carbonausführung etwas schwerer als die Thomson Alu. Die Syntace ist vor allem dann auch interessant, wenn der Fahrer einen weiteren Verstellbereich nach hinten benötigt. Abgesehen davon, das sie natürlich auch sehr schön ist...



> 2. Kann alternativ auch der leichtere Fox RP3 Dämpfer bestellt werden? Wie groß ist der Gewichtsunterschied zu MC3.3?
> 5. Gibt es die Möglichkeit die Matra mit der 180er Scheibe vorne zu bekommen?



Das ist nicht möglich, sorry. Der gewichtsunterschied liegt bei ca. 50-60g.



> 3. Warum seid ihr bei den Bremsen auf Post Mount umgestiegen?



Sind wir nicht? Die Avid ist immer Postmount mit Adapter auf IS. Montage und Einstellung sind sehr einfach.



> 4. Kann auch der Syntace Durafilte Cabron bestellt werden?
> 6. Kann auch der Sattel SLR XC bestellt werden?



Da bitte ich, sich bei Verkaufsstart mit unserer Hotline in Verbindung zu setzen um diese beiden Punkte zu klären.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## bertrueger (27. November 2005)

Ich finde die Änderungen auch sehr sinvoll und dafür nehme ich das bischen Mehrgewicht gerne in Kauf...   Denn die 160er scheiben waren wirklich nichts!


----------



## MTBride (27. November 2005)

Hi Michael,

danke für die schnelle Info.

*Bremsen*
Hier bin ich ganz deiner Meinung!!! 180 oder 185 ist auch für einen Marathonliebhaber aus meiner Sicht Pflicht (das fahre ich heute auch schon). Hinten ist eine 160er Scheibe absolut ausreichend.
Meiner Meinung nach ist die Marta mit 180er Scheibe ebenso standfest aber leichter. Habt ihr andere Erfahrungen?

*Postmount*
Hat auf den Fotos im bike so ausgesehen (werde einen Augenarzt konsultieren). Sorry!

*Letzte Frage*
Für welche Rahmengröße treffen die Gewichtsangaben von euch zu.

Viele Grüße

Marcus


----------



## stlei (27. November 2005)

hallo zusammen,

ich finde das aktuelle setup auch super (bei mir wird's wohl das xc7). mir sind die features bei einem touren fully auch wichtiger als ein paar gramm zu sparen. (meine empfehlung: 500g kann man auch mal abspecken, so hat man das alte gewicht und auch noch etwas für die gesundheit getan   )

schön finde ich auch die farbe des xc7-9 (sieht sehr edel aus). der einsatz eines pulverlacks, der (hoffentlich) hinreichend schlagfest ist, finde ich auch sehr gut. somit sollten eigentlich alle schwachstellen aus der letzten saison behoben sein.

@staabi:
- was wird dieses jahr der limitierende faktor für die lieferzeit sein? ich nehme an wieder die rahmen. wann erwartet ihr hier die ersten lieferungen?
- werden die beschriftungen wieder nur aufgeklebt sein oder sind sie dieses mal hinter klarlack.

CU

stlei


----------



## Caliban (27. November 2005)

Mir gefallen die diesjährigen Ausführungen des Nerve XC überhaupt nicht. Schade.
Dann wird es also doch kein Canyon...


----------



## FloImSchnee (27. November 2005)

stlei schrieb:
			
		

> schön finde ich auch die farbe des xc7-9 (sieht sehr edel aus). der einsatz eines pulverlacks, der (hoffentlich) hinreichend schlagfest ist, finde ich auch sehr gut.



"Anodized" bedeutet aber mW nicht Pulverlack, sondern eloxiert...


----------



## Wuudi (27. November 2005)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> "Anodized" bedeutet aber mW nicht Pulverlack, sondern eloxiert...



Das ist korrekt !   ..und wurde auch von Staabi irgendwo geschrieben


----------



## bertrueger (27. November 2005)

stlei schrieb:
			
		

> hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich finde das aktuelle setup auch super (bei mir wird's wohl das xc7). mir sind die features bei einem touren fully auch wichtiger als ein paar gramm zu sparen. (meine empfehlung: 500g kann man auch mal abspecken, so hat man das alte gewicht und auch noch etwas für die gesundheit getan   )
> 
> ...



Hallo stlei,

stimme dir voll und ganz zu!  
Ich habe mich auch für das XC7 entschieden. Bin ehrlich gesagt ganz froh nicht letztes jahr bestellt zu haben. Alle mir bekannten Schwächen wurden beseitigt:
-Größere Scheiben vorne
-Besserer Lack (auch Farbe)
-und so wie ich gesehen habe, wurde auch die "Zughüllenhalterung", oder wie das auch immer heißen mag, am Oberrohr versetzt. Soll das linke Knie schohnen!


----------



## Compagnon (28. November 2005)

Hat sich eigentlich irgendwas am Rahmen geändert (außer Lack, Dämpfer und Zugverlegung)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebot.rlp (28. November 2005)

Wieso haben die XC9-7 bikes alle die selbe Farbe. Nämlich schwarz?


----------



## Wuudi (28. November 2005)

Vielleicht weil 

a) Schwarz sehr beliebt ist
b) Schwarz eloxiert wird und deshalb der hochwertigste "Lack" für die hochwertigen Ausstattungen ist...


----------



## griesschnitte (29. November 2005)

Laut bike-Magazin ist das neue XC ja rundum gelungen. Bestes Bike im Vergleich und auch noch supergünstig.
Schade, dass nicht mal Neuvorstellungen wie das Torque oder ES-X getestet werden. Das XC hat sich zum Vorgängermodell nicht großartig geändert. Mich würde mal interessieren, wie sich das ES-X fährt. Ist es wirklich die ultimative Allzweckwaffe?


----------



## Wuudi (29. November 2005)

Nunja, das hat mehrere Gründe.

1) War das ein Marathon-Bikes Testvergleich und da gehört das XC rein
2) Wurde das Torque in einer Vorab-Version kurz angetestet. Ich denke sobald ein "fertiges" Modell zur Verfügung steht wird das auch getestet werden
3) siehe 2.


----------



## griesschnitte (29. November 2005)

Nochmal eine Anmerkung zum Eloxieren.
Eloxieren von Aluminium ist nicht nur in schwarz möglich. Am verbreitesten ist das elektrolytische Eloxieren. Hier sind Farbtöne von silber über hell- bis dunkelbronze und schwarz möglich. Eine zweite Möglichkeit ist das adsorptive Verfahren. Hier sind alle möglichen Farben möglich. Blau, Rot, Grün usw. Sieht dann in etwa wie die bunten Karabinerhaken zum Klettern aus und wie ich finde, ziemlich *******.
Ich kenn das Eloxieren nur aus der Baubranche. Machen das mittlerweile mehrere Hersteller?
Ich finds super, mit dem Lackieren nicht zu vergleichen.


----------



## Wuudi (29. November 2005)

Ja, Canyon sind nicht die ersten 

Wird bei Canyon das Logo eigentlich auch wie bei Liteville eingelasert ?

Und wie dunkel ist der Schwarzton ? Auf den Previews sieht es leicht Hell-Schwarz aus also ein bisschen tendenz Anthrazit und nicht total Schwarz.


----------



## mjellen (29. November 2005)

Wie sieht es denn mit der max Reifenbreite aus

Gruss Markus


----------



## Staabi (29. November 2005)

Hallo,

die Eloxierung ist ein mattes mitteldunkelgrauhellschwarz , also kein Tiefschwarz.

Max Reifenbreite 2,35", wobei ein Nobby Nic in 2,4" auch passen sollte.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Wakko (29. November 2005)

Wie stabil ist denn so ein eloxierter Rahmen im Vgl mit einem pulverbeschichteten?

Gruss Wakko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Compagnon (29. November 2005)

Und hat sich sonst noch was am Rahmen geändert ? (will nur sicher gehen daß mein 2005er noch auf dem neuesten Stand ist  )


----------



## Wuudi (29. November 2005)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> die Eloxierung ist ein mattes mitteldunkelgrauhellschwarz , also kein Tiefschwarz.



Also ein Anthrazit, sprich die Preview's sind Farbkorrekt.
Hast du zufällig eins der Bilder auch Hochauflösend, denn die Preview sind seeeehr klein und verpixelt


----------



## Staabi (29. November 2005)

Hallo,

also, 

1) eine Eloxierung ist grundsätzlich die stabilste Art einen Rahmen farbig zu machen .

2) Der Rahmen ist an sich gleich geblieben, hat nur schönere Schraubensätze bekommen.

3) Bilder habe ich im Moment noch nicht, wir arbeiten zur Zeit voll am Katalog. So um den 15.12. rum kann ich da was präsentieren. Dann folgt aber auch schon bald die neue Webseite.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Staagetech (29. November 2005)

Hallo an alle und Fragen an Staabi

Lese dieses Forum jetzt schon längere Zeit und habe mich eigentlich auch für ein XC8 oder XC9 entschieden, nur macht mir eure Farbe Black Anodized noch Bauchweh.

Könnte man Black Anodized etwas konkretisieren da es verschiedene Verfahren zur Eloxierung gibt.

Wie z.B.

Ob es sich um eine Hartanodisation (Hardcoat) oder um eine dekorative Eloxalschicht handelt.

Ist die Oxid Schicht in einem weiteren Verfahrensschritt nachverdichtet oder nachbehandelt um eine Erhöhung der Korrosionsbeständigkeit zu erreichen?

Wie lang ist die Garantiezeit auf die Anodisierten Rahmen?

Wie sieht es mit der Garantie der Anodisierten Rahmen bei Korrosion aus?
Denn nur Harteloxierte Bauteile bewähren sich bei einem zeitweiligen Angriff durch schwach saure oder schwach alkalische Medien, im Außenwitterungseinsatz und auch im Einsatz im aggressiven salzhaltigen Wasser.

Wie sieht die Garantie bei abblättern der Schicht aus?
Denn nur Eloxal-Schichten die aus dem Grundwerkstoff heraus gebildet werden sind mit dieser Struktur hervorragend verbunden, so dass eine sehr gute Haftfestigkeit gewährleistet ist.

Vielleicht könntest Du mein Bauchweh ja lindern und ich meine Entscheidung endgültig fällen.

Gruß
vom vielleicht zukünftigen Canyon Biker


Für die, die es interessiert, ein Grundkurs in Anodiesieren

http://www.anodisieren.de/de/deAnodisieren.htm

http://www.anodisieren.de/de/deAnodisieren1.htm

http://www.anodisieren.de/de/deAnodisieren2.htm

und die etwas bessere Beschichtung

http://www.gramm-technik.de/datafiles/GR_HA_D.PDF


----------



## Staabi (29. November 2005)

Hallo,

zur Methode der Anodisierung, da ich die nächsten 2 Tage nicht im Büro sondern unterwegs bin: Hart anodisiert, zur Verdichtung sand blasted.

Garantie wie bei allen Canyon Bikes üblich 5 Jahre, 2 Jahre auf Lack. Die 2005er Grand Canyon Ultimate und das ein oder andere Rennrad waren auch bereits eloxiert, ist also nicht das erste mal das wir diese Oberfläche anbieten.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Staagetech (30. November 2005)

Danke Staabi  

möchte mich für Deine prompte und für mich zufriedenstellende Antwort bedanken.

Halte mir schon mal ein XC9 warm

MfG
von dem der kurz davorsteht Canyon Biker zu werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HalliHallo (30. November 2005)

Hey Leute oder Staabi!

Da ich mich ja fuer das XC3 oder XC4 interessiere; ist das XC3 vorne red oder hinten bzw. das XC4 vorne oder hinten blue?

Frage an Staabi, wenn du die Gewichte ins Forum stellst, kannst du auch noch die Federwege fuer hinten angeben, oder mir einfach gleich mitteilen?

MfG.: Andre, ein hoffentlich zuguenftiger Canyon-Besitzter(leider erst ab Juni  )


----------



## Wuudi (30. November 2005)

Das XC hat hinten 115mm Federweg.


----------



## druide1976 (30. November 2005)

Waren es letztes Jahr nicht 100mm. Da die Rahmen nicht verändert wurden (vermutlich incl. Wippe) sollten es auch dieses Jahr 100mm sein.


----------



## Wuudi (30. November 2005)

Guckst du in Canyon Katalog 2005, steht da:



> Nerve XC Series. Die Alleskönner und Kilometerfresser unter den Canyon
> Bikes. Schnell, stark und leicht bergauf..... feines Ansprechen von aktiven,
> voll ausschöpfbaren 110 mm Heckfederweg.



Dann schaust du auf den Scan des Preview-Katalog's von der Eurobike:







... vielleicht kann man den Federweg umstellen von 100 auf 115 wie man's beim ES von 120 auf 135 machen kann...


----------



## druide1976 (1. Dezember 2005)

ups, hab mich auch mehr auf die ES Modelle konzentriert und letztendlich auch gekauft. Die meisten XC Modelle von 05 hatten aber eine 100mm Gabel (das meinte ich natürlich auch)


----------



## HalliHallo (1. Dezember 2005)

Hi!

Das XC 3 hat ja nen Drahtreifen, gibt es da irgendwelche Vor- bzw. Nachteile gegenueber den ueblichen Reifen?

Wenn ich mir ne Gabel mit Steckachse kaufe, muss ich doch sicherlich auch auf das Laufrad achten oder, brauch ich da nen spezielles Laufrad?

MfG aus Michigan, Andre


----------



## Christian_74 (1. Dezember 2005)

HalliHallo schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Das XC 3 hat ja nen Drahtreifen, gibt es da irgendwelche Vor- bzw. Nachteile gegenueber den ueblichen Reifen?



Mehr Gewicht
Brauchst Werkzeug um ihn zu wechseln
Nicht faltbar (ist das ein Nachteil? Zum Transportieren vielleicht  )


----------



## v-bear (7. Dezember 2005)

Der Unterschied zwischen XC7 und XC8 scheint sich auf Sattel, Bremsen (besser gesagt, Bremshebel), und Laufraeder zu beschraenken. 
Da ich nicht unbedingt auf einen Carbon-Bremshebel Wert lege, stellt sich die Frage, ob die DT Laufraeder die 350 Euro Unterschied Wert sind - sind die Ringle-Laufraeder so viel schlechter (gewichtsmaessig duerften sie ja ziemlich aehnlich sein)?!

(ich gebe allerdings zu, dass ich auf der Euro-Bike die DT Naben bewundert habe...)


----------



## Hupert (8. Dezember 2005)

Gestern kam der lang ersehnte Brief vom Finanzamt in dem mir mitgeteilt wurde das ich meine Steuererklärung (irgendwie, ich hab immer noch keine Ahnung wie das gehen KONNTE!!) durch ist. In den nächsten Tagen wird dann wohl meine XC9 Order in Koblenz einflattern. Ich bin übrigens auch schon ein wenig flattrig...


----------



## MTBride (9. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

habt ihr schon den Bremsentest im bike 01/2006 gelesen? Ergebnis für Avid Juicy Carbon: *mit schwächen!!!*. Es war die einzige Bremse im Test deren Bremskolben gebrochen sind! Weitere Kommentare des Testberichts: "...frühes Fading...". Die Stellungnahme von Sram Europe, ebenfalls im bike nachzulesen, ist meiner Auffassung nach wenig Professionell.

Die Magura Marta SL mit der 180er Scheibe hat mit sehr gut abgeschnitten.

Anmerkung zur Aussage von Staabi bzgl. der Sattelstützen: eigene Recherchen und eine Nachfrage bei der Hotline von Canyon ergaben, dass die Thomsonstützen schwerer sind als die syntace P6. Der Unterschied ist allerdings nicht besonders groß.

Viele Grüße

Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staabi (9. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

zum Bremsentest: Tja, schade. Weiß nicht, was da speziell bei den testbremsen schiefgelaufen ist. Wie in der Vergleichstabelle zu sehen ist haben die Juicy 5 und Juicy 7 im letzten Bremsentest ja durchaus ordentlich abgeschnitten. und die Juicy Carbon ist mit diesen beiden bis auf den Carbonbremshebel und die Verstellknöpfe identisch. Technisch völlig gleich. Nach unseren Testfahrten ist die Juicy Carbon auch mit der Juicy 7 und 5 in der Performance absolut vergleichbar. Und der Tenor hier im Forum zu den Juicy Bremsen ist ja auch sehr positiv.

Ich habe im Moment keine P6 Carbon zur Hand. Aber wenn ich mich richtig erinnere ist diese in 31.6 ungefähr gleich schwer wie eine Thomson.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## stlei (9. Dezember 2005)

hallo staabi,

ist es möglich bei der bestellung eines xc7 auf grösser bremsen (203/185) upzugraden?

danke und schöne grüsse

stlei


----------



## Hupert (9. Dezember 2005)

Ich hab gerade mein XC 9 bestellt und wollte ne Syntace P6 "optional" dazuhaben was ja wie oben von Staabi gesagt möglich sein sollte, wars aber nicht... meinte dagegen der nette Mitarbeiter am Fon, was ich schade finde, ein wenig Verstellmöglichkeit nach hinten wären gerade mir sehr recht gewesen, da ich gerne etwas gestreckter Platz nehme. Naja, trotzdem wird jetzt wohl die nächsten Monate Vorfreude herrschen!!!


----------



## Staabi (9. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

wir haben schlicht den Aufpreis noch nicht festgelegt und deshalb haben die Verkäufer auch noch keine Informationen. Bitte nicht vergessen, es ist noch kein offizieller Verkaufsstart. Der erfolgt mit Freigabe der Webseite.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## HalliHallo (11. Dezember 2005)

Hey leute, wir koennen jetzt schon bestellen?

MfG.: Andre


----------



## HalliHallo (11. Dezember 2005)

Sorry leute never mind, hab den threat von herrn staabi noch nicht gelesen!!

MfG.: Andre


----------



## FloImSchnee (11. Dezember 2005)

HalliHallo schrieb:
			
		

> Hey leute, wir koennen jetzt schon bestellen?



Ja, kann man. --> Hotline anrufen.


----------



## bertrueger (11. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe zwar schon ein XC7   vorbestellt, sind aber noch paar fragen offen:

- wie lang ist die thomson sattelstütze? 367mm, o. 410?
- ist die fox f100rlt gabel "disc only", oder hat man die hässlichen bolzen für v-brakes dran?

sind zwar kleinigkeiten und nicht unbedingt kaufentscheidend, hoffe aber trotz dem dass der Staabi dies vielleicht beantworten kann...

danke im vorraus

Bert Rueger


----------



## FloImSchnee (11. Dezember 2005)

bertrueger schrieb:
			
		

> - ist die fox f100rlt gabel "disc only", oder hat man die hässlichen bolzen für v-brakes dran?



Die waren in den letzten Jahren immer disc-only, detto die Gabel am Vorabfoto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailsucker (12. Dezember 2005)

eine frage staabi:
wie lang sind denn schon etwa die wartelisten für ein bike?


----------



## Niederbayer (15. Dezember 2005)

Schon jemandem aufgefallen.
BIKE 1/2006 S.87
In der Anzeige hat das XC9 einen FOX RP3 Dämpfer.


----------

